# Ibanez gsrm25 - 5 string mikro



## Meximelt (Sep 12, 2012)

I've been waiting for it. Wish i could share a pic but my phone won't let me. Also i do not have one as of yet. I just happened to learn about them earlier today.


----------



## Ibanezrg560 (Sep 12, 2012)

That will be pretty cool, but i wonder if the fifth string is tuned to B like a regular 5 string? If it is the string would either be really floppy or just thick lol. It might be cool to play it like a cross between a baritone and a bass too


----------



## Meximelt (Sep 12, 2012)

I wanted to turn a 4 string one into a baritone a while back. But i didn't like how small the neck was (only 38mm at the nut). I might have to get 2 of these one so i can have a little 5 to mess around with, and another to turn into a baritone guitar.


----------



## Meximelt (Sep 19, 2012)

Thought i'd finally add some pics.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 26, 2012)

Meximelt said:


> Thought i'd finally add some pics.



Oh look, it's a non-award-winning version of an award wining design! 

I want one, kinda.


----------



## Purelojik (Sep 26, 2012)

i do love the mikro series. i had a mikro RG while i was doing some rotations in hospitals around the USA after med school. with some tweaks and a pickup swap, they are actually incredibly fun to play. A 22 scale neck is awesome. lol I even tried tuning down low- things became ridiculous fast.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Sep 26, 2012)

Would be great for piccolo tuning or for someone who wanted to do guitar-ish stuff with it. 28.6" is a little short for what I like for tension on bass though.


----------



## Tranquilliser (Sep 26, 2012)

What's the nut width on this thing?
If it's around 46-48mm it might be worth turning into a baritone 7... would be a cool project.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Sep 27, 2012)

TemjinStrife said:


> Would be great for piccolo tuning or for someone who wanted to do guitar-ish stuff with it. 28.6" is a little short for what I like for tension on bass though.



A little short? Try a lotta short! Put it this way - on a 28.6" scale guitar, if you tune it down to D standard, the tension will be the same as if you used the same strings in E standard on a 25.5" scale instrument.

But personally, I'm interested in trying this to use for a Torche-style tuning. At least, have the bomb string. I'm hoping that the pickups are blade pickups, so I can have the weirdly spaced nut I'm planning for to make this work.


----------

